# Newbie from Ohio



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Nicolesigns. Have fun here.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: To Archery Talk!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## MuddyOne (Mar 29, 2009)

welcome fellow buckeye


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to AT...a great site. I'm 25 mi. SE of Cambridge (30 mi. N of Marietta)/Good luck with hunting this upcoming season (9/25/10)


----------



## Nicolesigns (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

@Camotoe- we are in Dayton and will be doing some hunting near Gallipolis too.


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to the Talk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT:hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

